# Anything Thread!!!



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

This thread is for absolutely anything! Questions, jokes, fun things that have happened lately, and betta fish! (well, maybe not betta fish.)

Who likes Harry potter, fish, dogs, typing, writing, baking, and dad jokes????????


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Fishing- ahhh I always say I’m gonna go and dont. And now my license is expired! Boooo


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

Overmountain1 said:


> Fishing- ahhh I always say I’m gonna go and dont. And now my license is expired! Boooo


yeah, fishing is kinda rough, why waste precious life daydreaming by a pond that might have no fish at all? Yeah it is old... 
btw: I want people to ask me questions: you have one?


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

You can add me to the list of people liking Harry Potter, fishing, dogs, and Betta fish. Kimmi loves the baking and I love the eating of it.


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

danathome said:


> You can add me to the list of people liking Harry Potter, fishing, dogs, and Betta fish. Kimmi loves the baking and I love the eating of it.


okay! 1 on the list so far!


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Yep, how many chickens do y'all have?


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Yep, how many chickens do y'all have?


13 cuties


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

and Here is a picture i drew of my dream polish:


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Borrowed from google images.


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

danathome said:


> Borrowed from google images.
> 
> View attachment 42598


YAAAAAY! so cute that is my dream chicken


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

She is a silver laced polish. Laced polish come in different colors. If you wish to see, just type in a google search box, "laced polish chickens".


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> 13 cuties
> View attachment 42595
> View attachment 42596


Beautiful birds!


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

I read the whole series of Harry Potter. I love my chickens and I have a beta fish. Hmm I guess I like drawing and reading. And singing


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> I read the whole series of Harry Potter. I love my chickens and I have a beta fish. Hmm I guess I like drawing and reading. And singing


Used to have a betta fish but sadly he died.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Used to have a betta fish but sadly he died.


Oh no. I see you're online the same time I am.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> Oh no. I see you're online the same time I am.


Sorry for ruining your night....


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Sorry for ruining your night....


I SIAD OH NO CUZ YOUR FISH DIED


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> I SIAD OH NO CUZ YOUR FISH DIED


Oops I'm terribly sorry, I misread your post please forgive me!


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Oops I'm terribly sorry, I misread your post please forgive me!


It’s alright I was just scared you read it wrong..


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> It’s alright I was just scared you read it wrong..


Thank u! My mistake.


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Used to have a betta fish but sadly he died.


same


----------

